# Mike's Pre-faction War Planescape Campaign (Update 3/24/04)



## mkb152 (Mar 19, 2004)

I usually DM in FR or occasionally Greyhawk, but I convinced my group to let me run a Planescape campaign.  Many of them are in only their second campaign (we still have an ongoing FR campaign where most of the party is on the verge of lvl 10), and their first campaign was a little little light on the role-playing since it was many of their first campaign; however, they seem to be getting into their roles.  

   I will start with the character backgrounds, and go on to the first two sessions... it's been really fun (and interesting) so I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mkb152 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Cast of Characters*

I started everyone at level one.  Those characters with LA start with as many experience points as it took to be lvl 1 (i.e. a tiefling starts with 1000xp).  I am using D&D 3.5 rules, plus much of the Planewalker.com rules.

The Clueless

Calis, LE male strongheart halfling rogue
Alex, CG female human swashbuckler
Cadrian, LN male dwarf fighter

The Planars

Drax, CN githzerai monk [Transcendant Order]  
   Note: Cipher training fear so CN ok for this monk.

(new name at characters whim) CN tiefling ranger (Xaositect)

{Rule of Three means there is one more, and there will be as soon as she figures out her work schedule}


----------



## mkb152 (Mar 19, 2004)

Calis Intro


      "I need you to get me out of town."  The wiry halfling had a tone of urgency in his voice that was unusual.  "I obtained the rod for you, but all I can hope for is a quick death if I'm found here."
      The wizard scratched his beard.  He couldn't help but smirk as he thought to himself that a quick death would be hope beyond hope if Calis was caught within Zhentil Keep walls.  Calis would be tortured until he gave up the secret of where the rod was.  "Do you have the rod on you?"  Give me the rod so I can kill you, the wizard thought.  
      "I haven't survived this long in this city by being that stupid.  Find me a way out of town, pay me my gold, and I'll make sure to lead you to your precious Rod of Wonder."  Calis thought about where to put his rapier if the old man refused.
      The old wizard thought for a moment.  "Fine,"  he said, "I can get you to a place noone will find you.  I think the place will suit you.  It dwarfs this little town.  Even better, the gate is close by.  Follow me."  The wizard made some gestures.  The air in front of him seemed to shimmer with white/ble light.  Calis followed the wizard through, and stepped out into a large room, with gray, empty walls.  There were three doors in the room, including the one he just stepped out of.
       The wizard turned and faced him.  "The door on your left leads to freedom and a new life.  Be thankful I like you, my little ruthless midget.  I am going to let you live.  Now tell me where the rod is.  Don't lie!  I can detect it."
      "It's at Derrid's house."  Derrid was a human brigand.  The wizard knew him.
      "Does Derrid know what he holds?"
       Calis smirked.  "Go to the Nine Hells and ask him."
       The wizard held out a sack of gold.  Calis took it, turned left to the door, opened it, and stepped through.


       Calis stepped out into a streetcorner.  Something hit him.
       "Watch where you are going, berk!"  
       Calis looke up and saw something that looked like a cross between a goat and man move along.  As he got up, he looked up straight up, saw what looked like buildings facing him instead of a sky, and immediately tripped again.
He took a breath and coughed on the foul air.  Where in the Abyss had that bastard sent him? he wondered.  He got himself up, brushed himself off, and wandered down the street.  He noticed the buildings looked very different from what he was used to, with all sorts of shrp edges.  One building caught his eye, a black one with large gargoyles and what looked bloody corpses on the spikes.  Calis thought for a moment, and  then started walking up the steps.  Halfway up, a beautiful woman stopped him.
        "Welcome, cutter; I've never seen you before.  How can the Temple help you?"
        "This is a Temple?  Where am I?"
        "Sigil.  This is the Temple of the Abyss, where the glory of chaos reigns.  All you desire can come true, for a price.  Does that interest you?"
        Calis thought for a moment.  "What price?"
        The lady laughed.  "Nothing you'd miss.  Your soul; someone else's if you are lucky."
        Calis smirked.  "Maybe later."  
        The lady smiled.  "In due time.  Welcome to Sigil, my little halfling.  A word of advice: Go to the Market Ward; you will find it most condusive to your... trade."

         As Calis turned and walked down the steps to go look for this "Market Ward", the "lady" walked up the steps.  A man stopped her.  "Why didn't you bring him up here?  He would have made a very tasty sacrifice.  I smelt the taint of law from here."
         The succubus replied, "I saw a vision.  He will bring chaos and destruction whether he wills it or not.  I told you of the dream."
         "You said the same thing when that barmy took over the Heartless, and that was a year ago."
         "They were in the same dream."


----------



## mkb152 (Mar 19, 2004)

Alejandra Intro


Alex was bored.  Then again, she was always bored.  The life of a noble was boring, and it was about to get worse.  Rumors were going around that she was to be betrothed to that slimeball Miguel.  It disgusted her that was going to have to marry someone she could probably beat in a duel.  Now that was a nice thought!  

Alex got up.  She brushed the realities of Spanish noble politics out of her head.  She needed to do something; in two weeks, they would leave their summer villa to go back to Madrid.  Plus, her father and mother were gone.  Time for a little trouble, she thought.  I'll sneak out and go for a little swim.  If I'm back before dusk, noone will know.

It was two miles to the river.  Walking under some trees, Alex felt a strange feeling that she was not alone.  She turned around.  Bandits!   Four hulking men, filthy and armed with daggers looked at her.  "That's her!  We'll be rich!"  

Alex turned and ran for the river.  Maybe these ruffians can't swim, she thought.  She reached the river with the bandits right on her tail.  SHe jumped in and began to swim across as the bandits stayed on the bank.  Something grabbed he leg and pulled her under.  Alex fought against the smal hand grabbing her .  She struggled to the surface and swam to the side.  She looked down and saw that she was covered in filth.  She looked up and saw buildings instead of sky, and fainted. 

I'd never seen that, the half-elf thought.  A woman, dressed strangely, appearing out of nowhere in the ditch?  He picked her up and drug her the bank.  Oh well, the Ring-Giver thought, I'm headed to the Market Ward.  I'll just take her with me.




{BTW - I know this isn't the best writing, but trust me, that things get cool when the campaign gets going }


----------



## mkb152 (Mar 19, 2004)

Gadrian Intro


"If you see two, look for a third..."



"A squad of orcs behind me!  Fall back to the line!"  Gadrian yelled to his dwarf troops.  Even as he said the words, he knew it was useless.  His clan had been fighting a losing battle since the greyhawk wars.  Today the orcs would win the day.  All he could hope for would be to take a dozen or so with him.

He turned right down a tunnel.  Gadrian tripped, and was falling down a hole.  That's a strange feeling, he thought to himself.  For a moment he felt as if he was floating, and then he landed with a crash.  He was in a small tent, and the room was empty.  What?? he thought.  He got up and went outside.  At the sight of the great bazaar, he fainted.  

When he came to, he had a pounding headache.  He turned, and the headache was gone.  He turned again, and his head pounded, worse than any hangover he ever remembered.  He turned to the way that his his head didn't hurt anymore and began walking.

As Gadrian walked through the bazaar past a couple of blocks around it, Gadrian looked at his feet to keep from falling over.  He looked up and saw a thin halfling enter a small building, followed by a stange looking human woman.  His head seemed to tell him to follow, and he did, if only to find out what the %&^% was going on.



Next time: Episode I - It begins


----------



## mkb152 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Episode Ia - "It" begins*

"Can someone tell me what in the Nine Hells is going on?" Gadrian the dwarf grumbled to a strange looking human woman and the suspicious looking halfing.  [Aren't they all? - Ed]

"I don't know, but the headache I had led me to this house," Alex replied in perfect Latin.  Funny how they called it "Planar Trade" here.  At least her schooling came to some use.

Calis noted the astonished look on the dwarf's face.  So, he thought, we all were summoned here for some purpose.  At that moment he saw something move in the back of the small, dusty clerk's office.  "Something is moving back there."

The three Clueless went to the back of the shop.  "Why, hello!"  they heard as a black and white cat jumped from a fling cabinet onto a desk.

"Who's there?" Alex asked.

The cat turned and looked at her.  "It wasn't me--"  The cat was interruped by a large thud as the back of Alex's head hit the floor.  Gadrian rushed over to her as Calis looked upon the scene in silent amusement.  

After a few moments, Gadrian awakened Alex by slapping her and yelling, "C'mon missy, wake up.  There's more crazy things than talking cats around here."  Alex got to her feet a little dizzy, bracing against the edge of the desk.  

"I'm sorry, it wasn't me talking earlier, but it was some---thing you need to hear."

On top of the desk an old, large book opened, and a human like face seemed to form between the pages.  It spoke in a meek voice, "I needed to call for help, so I tried to curb some ----"  This time it was the book which was interrupted by the back of Alex's head hitting the floor.

Now slightly annoyed, Calis watched Gadrian wake Alex again.  Calis just wanted to know why he was here.

"Sorry,"  Alex said when she had semi-recovered her wits.

The book began again, "In any case, we need a few kind pivers such as yourselves to take myself and Jyssom here to Automata, gate-town to Mechanus.  You have heard of Automata, right?  It's still there."  

Jysson analyzed the blank faces.  "I think you've just pulled in some clueless."

"Hmm," the book said.  "Oh well.  They can still do the job.  Jyssom here is willing to offer a good sum of jink and this kip to you if you help us.  In his past life Jysson bought me off a basher named Heiron who lived in Automata but Jysson was put in the dead-book - that means he died - before he could make his last payment.  Jysson as a cat, here, is a petitioner - oh, umm, what you are after you die - from the Beastlands."

Jysson cut the book off, "I was here on errands for the cat lord and I found out about my old life; I guess that's rare.  So I want to make amends and return the book to the blood.  You willing to help?"

Alex, with nothing better to do, nodded.

Calis asked, "Jink...?"

The cat answered, "gold."

Calis nodded as Gadrian yelled, "of course!"

"Good," the book said.  "Now it looks from the shadows that it's quite a few hours past peak.  Is this your first day here in Sigil?  Hmm, well I know where the gate is to Automata - it's in the Clerk's ward - but why don't you three find a place to call kip tonight and we'll go tomorrow."

----
The three Clueless, with Jysson and the book in tow wandered around the Market Ward and the Great Bazaar.  Alex bought a rapier and studded leather (just in case) she thought.  All three asked questions about where to go and stay; several bloods directed them to Chirper's, since it catered to Clueless.  After spending some "jink" on food, drink, and a room, they called it a night.  Calis eyed the room, looking for a score, but was discouraged by the sight of several guards with weird spikes in their armor.  One person at the bar said they belonged to a faction,  "Mercykillers".  Calis shrugged and went up to bed.
--------

The next day, the three Clueless made their way through the strange city to the Clerk's ward by following the book's directions.  It wasn't too hard, as traffic in the streets got much better outside the Market Ward.  They walk up to a small clerk's shop all holding a paper with a backwards "E".  

"Can I help you?" the bariar clerk asked as the door opened, but as Alex stepped through, she fell like she was being sucked into a void ---- and stepped out into a different town, one with a sky.

Gadrian came right behind her, followed by Calis.

"Did you hear that goat-thing?  It seemed a little mad,"  Gadrian stated.

"Yes," Calis replied, still fuming over the bariar calling him a runt.  "I will remember his.... mistake.  Well, book, where is this man you seek?"



Next time: "Episode Ib - 3 Clueless in Automata"


----------



## mkb152 (Mar 25, 2004)

DM note:  I hope you enjoy our little campaign.  As many of you probably noticed, I am using The Great Modron March as an introduction (and I may continue to use it), but the majority of the adventures will be original.  I may use some of Dead Gods, but I plan to run Faction War sometime in the (distant?) future.  My players are all *very* green to Planescape, so it's been really interesting to say the least as they consistantly manage to get in all sorts of trouble (he he) not to mention an interesting mesh of alignments and beliefs that causes conflict without it being too straining.


In any case, enjoy, and feel free to critisize/comment/etc.

Oh, and ShemesHka <----(haha) is ugly.  ;-)


----------



## cmnash (Mar 25, 2004)

I certainly am.  I'm planning to do much the same myself, so am looking forward to seeing how you get on and learning from you 

cmnash


----------



## BoBnWeave (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Mike I think it would be awesome if you could get the  weeks campaign posted before we play so if we miss a day we can always read it and catch up on what we missed...a little ambitious I know, but it would be cool.


----------



## mkb152 (Mar 28, 2004)

I will do my best.  I will try to be up to date by the time we have our next session next week, which means I will try to finish Ep1, Ep2, and Ep 3 by then.


Mike


----------



## mkb152 (Mar 31, 2004)

Update will be posted tomorrow 3/31


----------



## BoBnWeave (Apr 10, 2004)

Bumping this thread...and waiting patiently.


----------



## mkb152 (Apr 24, 2004)

BoBnWeave said:
			
		

> Bumping this thread...and waiting patiently.




Ok, so I lied and am a few weeks late (oops).  I am typing up the next two updates now!


Mike


----------



## BoBnWeave (May 15, 2004)

*coughupdatecough* excuse me i seem to have some flem in my throat.


----------



## BoBnWeave (Aug 17, 2004)

*ahem*BUMP*ahem*


----------

